# Need light strip plans



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 75 gallon. My husband just finished cutting the pieces for the lid. It will be 1 large lid that will be fastened to the tank with velcro(except for the lid). So, I don't know why, but I'm a bit leery about my husband making the light strip.

Can anyone provide us with some easy plans for a plexiglass light strip? Thanks!

Oh! So the thread is some what interesting, here is a picture of what has been done to the lid:


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

its going to be hard to find plans for exactly what you want but wiring the lights up is simple. just need end caps for fluorescent light bulbs mine were 5 dollars for a pair at home depot, a ballast with the correct amount output wires ( mine was dual) they make them in 1,2,3,4 bulb, also needs to be for the size of bulb youll be using. most likely 48" bulbs. and about 20 feet of hard wire. not speaker wire. how to wire it is on the ballast. wirethe ballast to a 4 way 2amp switch and use an old extenson cord to wire it to the switch. easy ! theres tons of stuff on line for it. aquarium lighting diy. i looked aat lots of these before doing mine. oh you can use t8 or t12 bulbs. i used t8 cuz i wanted the top to be small.


----------

